# question on R34 lighting



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

on the R34 skyline, the two lights that are next two the license plate???? what the hell are those??? i know one is probably a reverse light but what is the red one???


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

The only thing I can see that is red are 2 lights on either side of the license plate.   If those are what your refering to, then thats probably the turn signals. Thank about it


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

no because the turn signals are in the middle of one of the circles on the actual taillights, i'm talking about the red light next to the license plate


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Sorry about that, I wasn't sure which end of the car you were refering to, weather it be front or back...anywho those are used to illuminate the license plate. *Educated guess*


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

*The 2 lights.*

OK, on non GTR R34's (like mine!) the 2 small clear lights either side of the license plate are reversing lights (same as the R32's)

On R34 GTR's, one light is clear and for reversing. The other is red and acts as a fog light.

That in itself is a bit strange since in Japan (where I live) there is (AFAIK) no legal requirement for rear fog lights...

The mini lights to illumintate the license plate are actually above the plate, behind the bumper and out of sight.

Cheers

Dave


----------

